# Help me name my calico kitten!



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

I am looking for ideas to name this little cutie. Any ideas??

She is tiny, playful, not shy at all, loves running round and playing alone and with Teddy.


----------



## jcpackard (Feb 21, 2013)

Molly


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Honey
Tilly
Capri
Ava
and just to be different ... Eleanor

p.s. The colors in the backgrounds of those pics are fantastic, but still can't outshine the photos' subject.


----------



## kittyglitter (Feb 1, 2013)

Brie, Cali or muffin. You have a cat named Teddy, than how about Tia............She is adorable!


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

I made a loooong, loooong list of names when I got my little kitten, so I'll just copy/past my favourites ;]

Fairy

Olive

Keturah

Artemus

Sheba

Fawn

Flute

Indigo

Kiva

Leone

Opal

Copper

Lock

Kasha: Humanoid cat demons with cat or tiger heads and burning tails, in Japanese mythology

Mishipeshu: “The Great Lynx”, and underwater feline in Native American folklore

Rusk: A dried biscuit

Shadrack


Surrey Puma

Pogeyan: grey Indian cat

Bakeneko: Japanese cat monster that results from growing it’s tail too long (it forks) and growing too large. Cutting off the tail prevents transformation

Quaxo: A character from the musical CATS

Corvus 

Ennedi: Red or reddish-brown saber tooth tiger supposedly living in the Ennedi plain in South Africa

Lammasu: A protective diety with a lion’s body, eagle wings, and a human head

Pard: Mythological spotted felines from medieval times

Surrey

Griffon

Exie

August

Bird

Grizzly

Marsh

Mink

Salmon

Sparrow 

Tweed

-----

The name I finally landed on was Grimalkin, or Grim for short. I really love elaborate, three-syllable names!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mine, Mine, Mine. She would be best off at my house, but I bet that you will be a close second.

Sweetheart jumped into my head when I saw her pictures.


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are some more. There are a bit more feminine:

Florence

Adelaide

Althea

Camille

Celeste

Evangeline

Genevieve

Gwendolyn

Lisette

Nadine

Ramona

Rosemary

Violet

Winifred


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

She looks like a Precious to me....


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

I love names! They're so much fun to play around with :] I always give my pets pretty odd names, because I'm saddled with a fairly mundane name myself. I've got a Marmaduke, a Grimalkin, a Gallagher, and a pair of fish named Jekyll and Hyde. 
Aaaand then my dog got a pretty standard name. She's Bailey, but it really does suit her!

Oooooh, another name you could pick is Kaluha. We nearly named my pup that, until I realized her nickname would be Clue. Too much of a 'Blue's Clues' reference.

I'm excited to see what you choose :3 You have such a gorgeous little kitten!


----------



## rayrhonda (Jul 31, 2012)

How about Patches!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Cher or Cherie
Molly
Talia
Holly
Lola
Lily
Poppy


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay so I have a Hermione and I just love her name.but you know what's funny; you'll spend days trying to get the perfect name and then one day you'll look at her and all of the sudden a nickname is born without even trying and that's what you'll call her. That's how I ended up with a Princess Hermy!
Ps. She looks like a little rosebud to me...............


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the name Copper that someone had mentioned. I also like Patches since that was one of my kitty's names.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She looks like a Callie or Molly to me. I've always loved short one or two syllable girls names. REALLY cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

I would help I wasnt having a hard enough time trying to name two kittens currently


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

What a beautiful little darling!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's soooo cute! 

When I read that she's tiny, I immediately went to Minnie, of course.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee, because she's a little rough and tumble tomboy already!


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

I really like Marie's suggestion! 

Another name I really like is Aria.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I've honestly always just let names happen on their own. All but my chihuahua are names of historical people (I adopted her when she was older and from an individual so I didn't want to mess with her name.) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions! You gave me lots of ideas, and this was a difficult decision! Especially when I the names I liked my husband hated and vice versa...

I wanted to name her Charlie, short for Charlotte.. But we already have Charlie Chaplin coming over to our balcony and eating our food.

I wanted to name her Lili, but hubs hates this name 

She is now our little Alice  in Wonderland  After debating and deciding on a name, we came back to her first nickname... When I brought her home for the first time, she went off exploring, sniffing, and it almost seemed that she was excited, happy exploring... She reminded me of a little Alice in Wonderland, so curious  

Here they are: 









Of course she must sleep on a bed of roses:









Here is a little story of how I got her.
I was ready to pick up a cute ragdoll boy. Pure bred, adorable, and with very nice markings. However I decided to take a look at a kitten.. I've been watching her ad for a while, she looked adorable, but no one wanted a "himalayan siamese cross" that was 10 weeks old? Usually these kittens fly out from owners.. So I arranged to see her, just was concerned... The owner did not let me see her room or her parents. The kitten smelled horrible! And was obviously dehydrated and had malnutrition.. Her baby teeth were so small, I was doubting her advertised age.. and she was definitely a domestic medium hair calico, not a siamese himalayan cross... After holding this kitten, I told the owner that she looks too small to me, stinky, and definitely not the breed they said she was. I was about to give her back to them... But just could not... Would she die soon of dehydration and malnutrition?? She was obviously not well taken care of... Parts of her fur were matted and had dirt on it.. 
I just could not give her back, I knew I would be haunted with thoughts about her if I gave her back. 
So I got her. Next morning we saw a vet, and he said that Alice was at most 5-6 weeks old. Had tons of fleas, so we cleaned that. Washed her. Immunized her. She is overall healthy it seems, just lack of care from owners... She is eating more than Teddy, and does not mind healthy stuff. Actually Teddy became less picky with her here.. Competition for food


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww so cute! See? Her name just happened! Lol. I'm dying to make an afghan like the roses she's laying on. It's in my to-do list after I finish my bauble bedspread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

What a great name!  Also, a great story of how you rescued her. I can't get over how beautiful she is. She and Teddy are so cute together.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Alice must have been so excited to be exploring a house that was clean and comfy. She looks a princess on her bed of roses, and even better with Teddy's leg thrown over the side of the bed.

Looking forward to more pictures of your 2 furries.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect name for her personality! 

The story of how you got her is distressing though. How lucky for her that you saw her and couldn't give her up! It's hard to believe that the gorgeous fluffy ball of fur was stinky and matted!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

what a nice story! As with most of my cats, their names just kind of pop into my head when I see them. I almost always go with my first instinct on names. For some reason when I saw our newest cat with her soft grey fur I thought "Lacey". I don't know why - lace is not grey. 

Your Alice is very cute and I'm very happy you saved a life and am giving her a good home now. I hope you all have MANY happy years together!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

It is sad how some people don't take care of their kittens. Rescue would be almost impossible to not do at that point. How lucky she is you found her and you are so lucky to have such a beautiful little girl. 

Alice in Wonderland is a great name. It looks like your two will be great friends too! :2kitties

Mylita


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

maybe you can say with an accent, my wife insist that calicos have french sounding names!!!


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

The silly kittens are chasing each other all around the apartment, causing lots of trouble, and lots of laughs. If one kitten is doing something, the next one MUST join. If one is using a scratching post, second will do the same. If one is using my legs as a scratching post... well, you get the idea 

Alice is gaining weight nicely, I am weighing her each morning  Still very bony though.

I have a few new pictures from last night. You can now clearly see where they prefer to hang out.










One of her eyes needs an eyeliner  She has different color of skin around her eyes.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That picture of their two faces right up against each other is too cute!! What's with her eye?


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

spirite said:


> That picture of their two faces right up against each other is too cute!! What's with her eye?


Her eye is fine, she just woke up, so one of her eyes was more open than another. She also has pink color of skin around her right eye, and dark brown skin around left eye. That is why her eyes always look very different.


----------

